

Why Breaking The DiggBar Can Actually Increase Traffic To Your Website - VizionQuest
http://tomuse.com/3-reasons-break-digg-diggbar-increase-web-site-traffic/

======
windsurfer
Dugg for irony.

er, I mean upvoted.

------
nimbix
Then again you might just see more hits because breaking out causes your page
to reload.

